# So tired of seeing articles about Uber drivers earning $XX per hour



## IndyDriver (Nov 6, 2014)

Just some early afternoon frustration here after seeing Uber is still posting job ads here in Indy claiming drivers can make $1000 per week. What a scam they have going! All these media outlets, even the ones saying Uber drivers are making less than Uber claims, cannot seem to get it right!

So lets say an average Uber driver makes $19 an hour after Uber fees (which is the number they provide from the top markets here: http://time.com/money/3678389/uber-drivers-wages/_). Well, you are going to drive at least 20-30 miles that hour...giving you 11-$17 in mileage costs per IRS deduction, so really most drivers make $2-8 an hour post-expense just as we all rant about here. Less than cab drivers. Less than minimum wage. How can these journalists not do the simple math and see the writing on the wall in their own articles?

The cover is never going to get blown on what Uber drivers TRULY make until these fools start doing their homework and reporting the truth behind Uber driver profit, rather than focusing on earnings as Uber continues to do. /endrant


----------



## IndyDriver (Nov 6, 2014)

Just realized this should probably be in complaints, sorry mods.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

That's interesting because I've gotten plenty of those on my facebook in the last couple months. They initially started at like $17/18/ per hr, gradually getting lower and lower in future posts. I still get them on occasion and now it's $11/hr.


----------



## IndyDriver (Nov 6, 2014)

Lidman said:


> That's interesting because I've gotten plenty of those on my facebook in the last couple months. They initially started at like $17/18/ per hr, gradually getting lower and lower in future posts. I still get them on occasion and now it's $11/hr.


Now that you mention it, I went back and looked at the actual ad. It states $16/hour in the ad. So 62.5 hours to gross $1000 in fares (they say in fine print is total fares). I find that extremely humorous since they only offered a $12/hr guarantee here for all hours except 5p-3am Fri/Sat. I am fairly certain its not a driver posting either, as Indy Craigslist has moved to requiring a $25 fee to post jobs. http://indianapolis.craigslist.org/trp/4887151762.html


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

All the ads I see say "up to"


----------



## IndyDriver (Nov 6, 2014)

*Good Money* Make $16/hour or up to $1,000/week in fares. Get checks deposited into your bank account weekly.

Up to $1k in fares, but just says $16/hour. I'd only hit that or better driving during peak hours with Lyft and Uber both (and this was pre-fare cuts) here. Usually between about 11pm-2am Wed/Thurs and on Fri/Sat 11p-4a. I was also always right at or above the "top drivers" metric in fares/hour for Uber, so I know this is BS.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

What Uber is doing is no different than a grocery store posting an ad saying "Earn up to $10,000 a day as a grocery store cashier!"

Who gives a shit what the gross sales are? All that matters is what do I earn for my time, and that's the result of fares minus Uber's take minus my car costs... which is a result that is no where close to what Uber says I can earn.


----------



## IndyDriver (Nov 6, 2014)

Great way to put it, @UberHammer.


----------



## lu181 (Nov 3, 2014)

I am more concerned with the bogus investigative articles being written and reported across various media sites as if they are independent. What uber is doing in media is the same that the major record labels do in radio, simple pay to play. They pay for positive articles to hype uber to manipulate the public the best way to get uber out to the public is to use the public. You read an article about this great company doing great things changing an industry and you talk about it in your circle of friends and it spreads (social media). Instead of the basic tv or radio ad the best advertising is when the target audience does not know they are being targeted(sold). For example if a salesmen goes to your door selling you a product you are very likely not to buy the product because you know its just a sales pitch they are giving you, if you see the same product lets say in a infomercial you are more likely to buy the product because you are not getting the same feeling of being sold on the product. Great salesmen always make the customer feel as they are not being pressured into the buy.


----------



## CONDIA (Sep 14, 2014)

After the last rate cut in Rhode Islad state, we the drivers are making a lot more money working less than ever before. Now is super busy, no death miles, and with surge charge in efect all the time. Here I average 30.00 an hour, sometimes 40.00. That is the reality. NO COMPLAIN.



Lidman said:


> That's interesting because I've gotten plenty of those on my facebook in the last couple months. They initially started at like $17/18/ per hr, gradually getting lower and lower in future posts. I still get them on occasion and now it's $11/hr.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

I've been reporting the ads I see with the unrealistic earnings on them, a few of the more recent ones have actually been within normal earnings range.


----------



## Kim Chi (Dec 10, 2014)

CONDIA said:


> After the last rate cut in Rhode Islad state, we the drivers are making a lot more money working less than ever before. Now is super busy, no death miles, and with surge charge in efect all the time. Here I average 30.00 an hour, sometimes 40.00. That is the reality. NO COMPLAIN.


Oh good.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

CONDIA said:


> After the last rate cut in Rhode Islad state, we the drivers are making a lot more money working less than ever before. Now is super busy, no death miles, and with surge charge in efect all the time. Here I average 30.00 an hour, sometimes 40.00. That is the reality. NO COMPLAIN.


You can make money driving for Uber at surge rates. Unfortunately riders HATE surge rates and tend to rate drivers lower during surges. If you're a new driver and can't afford to take lower ratings, it's best to avoid the surges or else risk getting deactivated in your first couple hundred rides.


----------



## CONDIA (Sep 14, 2014)

Many drivers are scared right now because it seems like their personal economy is never going to fully recover after what they call the Uber fiasco, the rates cuts.

After the last cuts they wonder how they are going to cover overhead, let alone thrive.

The one consolation many have in this forum is believe that everyone is "failing".

But failure must be kept in perspective.

Some drivers are often tempted to blame others or external factors for their lack of success. By pointing fingers, they sink into a victim mentality.

But they forget that when they start playing the blame game, they can't learn from their own failures.

I think that the drivers who recognize and act on their strengths have a far lower rate of failure than those who only complain.

Personally what I did was kept trying and changing the way I drive until I found something that worked for me.

And remember when dealing with failure, top drivers have short memories, quickly forgeting the negative emotions of setbacks and press forward.

It's nearly impossible for people to believe they are a failure and move forward at the same time.

For those drivers who are afraid of the current climate, the temptation may be to internalize failure or blame Uber.

My hope is that any driver who has suffered setbacks recently will be able to separate life's unfortunate events from their future action.

Failure is a constant. Your response to failure holds the key to what happens next.



UberHammer said:


> You can make money driving for Uber at surge rates. Unfortunately riders HATE surge rates and tend to rate drivers lower during surges. If you're a new driver and can't afford to take lower ratings, it's best to avoid the surges or else risk getting deactivated in your first couple hundred rides.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

CONDIA said:


> Many drivers are scared right now because it seems like their personal economy is never going to fully recover after what they call the Uber fiasco, the rates cuts.
> After the last cuts they wonder how they are going to cover overhead, let alone thrive.
> The one consolation many have in this forum is believe that everyone is "failing".
> But failure must be kept in perspective.
> ...


Sorry Condia. At Uber's standard X Rhode Island rate of 75 cents a mile *drivers ain't makin' SQUAT* and we all know it.

So save the smoke blowing.

"we the drivers are making a lot more money working less than ever before. Now is super busy, no death miles,"

Don't know who you are trying to kid. The math never lies.

All surge all the time you say? lol


----------

